# BMW E28 M5 (1984 - 1988) & Audi Quattro Coupe (1980 - 1991)



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

As title, looking for the BMW M5 E28 - South African or German built,

and an Audi Quattro Coupe.

Either a project car or mint original example.

thanks

and stay safe.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

I.am.Sully said:


> As title, looking for the BMW M5 E28 - South African or German built,
> 
> and an Audi Quattro Coupe.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Check the links below:



https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=326339220&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&isSearchRequest=true&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=16&maxFirstRegistrationDate=1991-12-31&pageNumber=1&scopeId=C&sfmr=false&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&searchId=2b8dc8d7-5bf3-4b51-79b1-2cfb84194366



This one have been in stock for a very long time





Autosalón Valencia







www.autosalon-valencia.com





hope it helps.


----------

